# Stand off at bedtime



## Jen Light (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Reaching out for some help. My V Odi and I have a stand off every night when it comes to putting him in his crate for bed.

We’ve had him from 4months old and initial training was good he would go in lay down but would whine and yelp like crazy. That eventually resided and he would be good and quiet in his crate.

He has an hour during the morning and afternoon in his crate and then goes all night when he eventually gets in.

The issue I have is every night we have a stand off and he has to be bribed with treats to get in, it can sometimes take up to half an hour to get him in there.
During the day the crate door is open so he has the option to go in and out but chooses not to.
He has toys and chew toys in his crate too to keep him entertained.

If I throw a pigs ear in the day he goes in after it no problem. The only thing I haven’t done is feed him his meals in there from the start.

Any advice/guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jen


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I would start feeding him in the crate immediately. Start slowly and leave the crate door open while he eats and once u see him being comfortable close it (may take several feeding to get there). Then as next start leaving him after feeding to rest in the crate a while. 5 minutes at a start and gradually increase. 
Toss treats several times a day into the crate. 
Give him treat every time he goes into the crate and door closes.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Where's the crate located? They like to be close, so if it's far away from where you sleep, that could be the issue.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

we bribe ours with a piece of cheese.
Both love cheese.


Now when they come in from the last potty break at night they both race to their crate and stand there until they get a half slice of cheese.
It does not take long to learn when cheese is involved.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine still get a treat for going in crate. June will be 10, in February, and Shine will be two.
My new long-term fosters are 5, and 6 years old. It took them no time to figure out, the tastiest treats are only given for going in the crate.
Play some crate games with you pup. He will come around.


----------



## Jen Light (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks all. The crate is in the lounge behind one of the sofas and he sleeps in there well when settled. 

When he goes in, about 9pm he lies down and gets himself settled, my husband and I sit in the room and watch tv and bustle about finishing off bits and bobs before we go to bed ourselves. There’s not normally a peep from him. 

I will start feeding him in there from tonight and persist with him until he goes in. I will keep cheese to the last resort!!

Someone at puppy school asked me if he wore a collar during the day which he does and they suggested trying to associate taking it off to his bed time. Has anyone tried this?


----------

